# Milwaukee Self Feed Bits Switchblade



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

Are the Milwaukee self feed bits with replaceable blades worth it? I'm in the process of buying more tools to start my own business. I found the Milwaukee Switchblade kit for $142. That doesn't include bits for water piping, which is fine for me, I don't like Milwaukee's water piping bits. I prefer Irwin, got a nice 1" one that tears through nails like butter.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

skitian said:


> Are the Milwaukee self feed bits with replaceable blades worth it? I'm in the process of buying more tools to start my own business. I found the Milwaukee Switchblade kit for $142. That doesn't include bits for water piping, which is fine for me, I don't like Milwaukee's water piping bits. I prefer Irwin, got a nice 1" one that tears through nails like butter.


I'm partial to the Irwin's myself -- Very aggressive and easily sharpened.

I do have a 2-9/16" Switchblade -- I like the idea of a replaceable chip lifter, but I'm not crazy about the design of Milwaukee's side cutters.


----------

